# Indecency Rules



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well we've all heard about the various cases that are either in or have been to court, now GN has written a pice that explains pretty much what one can, and cannot do.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/general/redrawing-the-lines-of-indecency-1.603025

A great comment from an Emirati student...



> Fatma Rashid, 21, an Emirati student said, "Somehow it is okay to wear revealing clothes and consume alcohol but kissing could get you in jail. It sounds like a big contradiction. You either allow people of other cultures to be themselves or not. This grey area in between is not really working."


However I disagree that it's an act of effrontery - half the time it's pissed up people (sex on beach and jbr guys were all pissed).

Does Dubai want it's cake and eat it?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Does Dubai want it's cake and eat it?


I think so. Dubai's entire economic model is based on continuing to build masses of residential property, getting people to live in them and building masses of commercial buildings for these people to work in.

It's not really going to work unless they manage their PR a lot better and make it more welcoming to western culture. "If you build it, they will come" doesn't work in reality.

People from other parts of the world are used to being in a system where they can challenge those in authority and make them accountable. 

Sure, you get the usual response "if you don't like it go home" but if everyone did that, Dubai would be on its knees.

Without wanting to tar a whole nation with the same brush, there's a large amount of locals who only follow the parts of their faith that suits their lifestyle.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> there's a large amount of locals who only follow the parts of their faith that suits their lifestyle.


Exactly, do as we say not as we do.....

Like when i got pissed with the chief of Ajman police a few weeks back!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Without wanting to tar a whole nation with the same brush, there's a large amount of locals who only follow the parts of their faith that suits their lifestyle.




And not just in Dubai either!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

well jokes aside...I have utmost respect for the emiratis...I really admire what they have done here and how they have progressed Dubai and the UAE (atleast some of it) in the time it takes a road to be completed where I come from. 

Yes there are teething problems but then again, what we are witnessing here is not even one generation old...other regions have had decades to evolve to where they are today. So give them time and patience.

Secondly, when it comes to me personally, I respect their rules, for me they are my hosts and they have welcomed me in their home with wide open arms...I respect that!

Imagine if you let me come to your house, how should I behave? Ofcourse, we'll share a couple of dirty stories, some jokes, we'll have some drinks together, plan out a few bachelor nights out when your wife or mine is out of listening range...but if I start making out there and then on your couch, I doubt it that you will tolerate me even a second more...I'll be thrown out in the street or what if I start doing a strip tease in the middle of your living room...I'll be very lucky if you don't call the police on me...

I see this place as their home, enjoy, have a great time but then limit myself when it comes to acts that I would not want happening around in my house in front of my family. Be it muslims, christians, hindus or even atheists, we all share almost the same values when it comes to our very own homes.

I am one of those, who have never had any problems in being frisked, searched or even side lined and interrogated at US airports...it's their home and they have every right to make sure that only the right people enter it...and I know a lot of people who hate this new aspect of the americans...me...I respect it.

What about those high end clubs...the bouncer let's you stand in the line for hours but let's this drunk big shot with a babe on each of his arms across the velvet rope with a smile...same thing happening there...different rules for different fools!!! all protected by the sign which says "Rights of admission reserved"

And what about the strip joints, you can drink, watch women getting naked, maybe even get a little lap dance...but the minute you touch them....bang...you are shown the door and if you get pissed off...you are thrown into the streets...we never complain about that!

So the phenomenon is across the board, even in us all...we choose to respect or ignore it for some and make an issue out of it somewhere else...all I can say is respect and patience and you will enjoy life a lot more...where ever you are.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If you started doing a strip tease in the middle of my living room I'd

a) Wee myself laughing
and
b) Get the camcorder out, you'd be on Youtube before you could say "sticky wicket".
and
c) I'd never, EVER call the cops. It's just not the thing to do, and it's the one thing that i hate here, the fact that individuals here (locals and expats), if they have any problem they say they'll call the police. Be a man and sort it out yourself, people who call the police are basically cowards.

You see, some people have differing ideas.....


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Once you meet me...and if I actually do that striptease...I definetly think you'll go for option A...or you might actually get your camcorder out and shoot the 7th installment of Star Wars...Return of Jabba the butt...hehehehe.....no just kidding...if I striptease...you'll forget all blondes...and turn to the force...on the other side of the fence...

May the force be with you


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Let's hope his light sabre isn't green!!


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

oh! said:


> well jokes aside...I have utmost respect for the emiratis...I really admire what they have done here and how they have progressed Dubai and the UAE (atleast some of it) in the time it takes a road to be completed where I come from.
> 
> Yes there are teething problems but then again, what we are witnessing here is not even one generation old...other regions have had decades to evolve to where they are today. So give them time and patience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think they expect you to do a bit of research before coming. 

Somehow I am doubting the advertisements that are being done to attract europeans to Dubai have any info about no touching, no couples in the same room, and alcohol being a bit of a touchy grey area. Dubai needs people to come here though. Money makes the world go round and even more so when your in debt!


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Very smart comment from the emirati student.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> Very smart comment from the emirati student.


+1 there

Though I like the bit about how the rules are clear and then quotes "anything that provokes promiscuity" as being one of the "clear" rules


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

haha that bit cracked me up too...now I'm scared 2 unwrap a shawrma in public ...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Muhannad said:


> haha that bit cracked me up too...now I'm scared 2 unwrap a shawrma in public ...


As long as you eat it sensibly you should be fine


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> haha that bit cracked me up too...now I'm scared 2 unwrap a shawrma in public ...


Nothing worse than a badly packed kebab on display.


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

I think people should on some level realize what is appropriate and what isn't. Like you wouldn't go to a shopping mall wearing a bikini or have a full-on make out session is public. I think everyone knows this. However, hugging, holding hands.. etc i think is fine and isn't going to get you into any trouble. As for clothing, as long as you're not wearing anything too revealing you should be fine. 
I also believe that the older emirati generations are having a hard time coping because everything just happened all of a sudden it's shocking to them, they're still trying to catch up. You'll find it's not much of a problem for the younger emirati generation (us). 
At least that's my opinion =D


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Muhannad
> haha that bit cracked me up too...now I'm scared 2 unwrap a shawrma in public ...
> 
> As long as you eat it sensibly you should be fine


Bro when u'r crazy hungry ....it's gonna be hard 2 control ur emotions....u been there...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Muhannad
> haha that bit cracked me up too...now I'm scared 2 unwrap a shawrma in public ...
> 
> Nothing worse than a badly packed kebab on display


True..



> I think people should on some level realize what is appropriate and what isn't. Like you wouldn't go to a shopping mall wearing a bikini or have a full-on make out session is public. I think everyone knows this. However, hugging, holding hands.. etc i think is fine and isn't going to get you into any trouble. As for clothing, as long as you're not wearing anything too revealing you should be fine.
> I also believe that the older emirati generations are having a hard time coping because everything just happened all of a sudden it's shocking to them, they're still trying to catch up. You'll find it's not much of a problem for the younger emirati generation (us).
> At least that's my opinion =D


Asma let's be clear....The debate here isn't around what acts constitute indecency...that's a different discussion...

The issue in here is with vague ,loosely defined boundaries which allow individuals to interpret laws however they wish.... or according to their traditions, background, religon...etc.. 

Give you an example.... Something like "anything that provokes promiscuity" can never be accepted as a law....maybe to a conservative person...me wearing a red shirt provokes promiscuity...while to others...I cud be streakin on JBR and they'd agree it's brilliantly funny. (Killer abs btw )


Bottomline is...if you are applyin a law on ppl...must be crystal clear to all cultures...and can not be subject to different intrepretations

Thoughts?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Interpretation of "anything that provokes promiscuity" --- The abaya wearers with the hooker heels. That doesnt provoke promiscuity? 

I think they will not make it crystal clear as then they couldnt bend the rules for those that they wish to bend the rules for.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Jynx...going off the topic here...were you by any chance at MOE yesterday around eightish...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nopers. Do I have a look alike? I was unfortunatly stuck in a building all night working no where near Dubai


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Muhannad said:


> Bro when u'r crazy hungry ....it's gonna be hard 2 control ur emotions....u been there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muhannad.. You're right i agree with u, laws should be explicit as to not confuse people. 
However, that's never going to happen around here because Dubai is promoting an IMAGE and if they issue very detailed rules telling people what they can and cannot do collides with the "image".
But I understand the confusion it creates, I mean say I were to go out wearing a see-through abaya with a bikini underneath "HYPOTHETICALLY" (LOL, never gonna happen), would i be arrested under those indecency rules? Or those so-called "indecency rules" are only applicable to expats and visitors?

"anything that promotes promiscuity" :confused2: lol you're right they must be clarified


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

well you definitely have a twin running around in Dubai...thank god for that heavy bag on my shoulder and a long walk ahead, I didn't stop to say hi


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You should have stopped and asked if SHE is a prostitute.. Maybe THAT is my problem  LOL


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You should have stopped and asked if SHE is a prostitute.. Maybe THAT is my problem  LOL


nopes she was okay...a handsome geordie was not next to her


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Huh.. I dont have a geordie next to me when I am out and about too often either


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

> However, that's never going to happen around here because Dubai is promoting an IMAGE and if they issue very detailed rules telling people what they can and cannot do collides with the "image".


I guess random arrests collide more with the image than very detailed rules  

But I agree, it's bad for marketin....maybe they could adapt a different approach all together and revisit the rules to make them something that they don't feel the need to hide from advertisements?




> But I understand the confusion it creates, I mean say I were to go out wearing a see-through abaya with a bikini underneath "HYPOTHETICALLY" (LOL, never gonna happen), would i be arrested under those indecency rules? Or those so-called "indecency rules" are only applicable to expats and visitors?


Why wonder ?? If you dont fight the system U R the system...let's rebel for the good of the nation.. Say...this tuesday? LOL


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Muhannad said:


> Why wonder ?? If you dont fight the system U R the system...let's rebel for the good of the nation.. Say...this tuesday? LOL


LOOL hilarious. And what happens when we end up getting arrested huh ?! "as if that's gonna happen ROFL"


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

lol u really thinkin this through....

okay listen...i've seen the police buggies at JBR...they're really sad...if we run fast enough they wudnt catch ****...

plus if u get arrested anyways...u gonna have a funny story 2 tell ya grandkids


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL

alright then.. but if it happens its ur job to get me out of jail


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

ya sure...when u in jail...call me


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

lol i'm counting on u.. u better not ditch me


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

" xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL typical...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So what exactly are you guys doing this Tuesday? I would like to be there to watch you guys get in trouble


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

lol I donno Asma is talkin bout some see-through abaya and stuff...so i'm guessin a parade


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Hahaha yes. that's exactly what's going to happen. care to join me anyone ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Might want to start the rebellion a little toned down and work your guys way into it.


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

u gon ruin this 4 me jynx arent'chu


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Hahahaha yeah i agree we'll take it down a notch. Any suggestions jynxgirl?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> u gon ruin this 4 me jynx arent'chu


He he. Sorry about that. 

Nope, no suggestions.


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> He he. Sorry about that.
> 
> Nope, no suggestions.


Asma...then we shall proceed as planned


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmm.. I'm having second thoughts about this


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Asma_dxb said:


> Hmmm.. I'm having second thoughts about this


U think Einstein had second thoughts before he flew the first plane ?


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmmm... is that what Einstein did? Planes? really? i thought he was the gravity guy (or was that newton?) man i need to brush up on my science 
Tell me, how is this remotely similar to what you're suggesting i do ?


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

It's about the commitment to the enlightenment and progress of the human race... regardless of all the dangers and obstacles...aint it obvious?

plus it was ur suggestion not mine


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

tsk tsk tsk the things men say to get what they want LOL


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

why does it always have to come back to this? women r so insecure...damn !


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

it always comes back to this because that's what it really is hellooooo do not blame this on women's insecurities


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You two have a very good grasp of the english language. I am so impressed!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

It's like they are semi native...bit like colonials


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

See I knew knowing english is still considered a qualification....screw it i'm askin for a pay raise lol


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> See I knew knowing english is still considered a qualification....screw it i'm askin for a pay raise lol


You deserve one, tell them jynxy says so


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You deserve one, tell them jynxy says so


:hug:


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You two have a very good grasp of the english language. I am so impressed!


You too


----------

